# ...| Endless |... Sunrise at Teluk Tempoyak, Penang, Malaysia



## stevensys (Apr 29, 2011)

...| Endless |... Sunrise at Teluk Tempoyak, Penang, Malaysia




...| Endless |... by [stevensys], on Flickr

Shot with Sony A580 Kit lens 18-55mm and CPL Filter


----------



## Frequency (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent image; well composed


----------

